Tell HN: Want to save a browser session as an 'app'? Make a bash script - mettamage
======
mettamage
This is stupendously simple, but I haven't thought about it until now.

Sometimes I don't want to put my URLs into the favorites tab. But I do want to
save them as an app icon on my Desktop.

It just occured to me that you can easily save it in a bash script.

An example script for Mac (but I'm sure there's an equivalent on Windows and
Linux) [1]:

open -a "Google Chrome" [https://mml-book.github.io/](https://mml-
book.github.io/)

open -a "Google Chrome" [https://mml-book.github.io/book/mml-
book.pdf](https://mml-book.github.io/book/mml-book.pdf)

open -a "Google Chrome"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293132)

\---

Obviously, you have to chmod +x it and tell your machine when you double click
.sh scripts (or whatever extension you chose, I suppose it's smarter to invent
your own extension) to open it with terminal.

[1] From a recent HN submission of which I felt the need to do this

